# MC2 Wheel issues



## mtn goat (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi! Has anyone else experienced problems with the MC2 18" RT6 wheels from dealership? I have one that is cracked completely through the spoke adn coming apart on right front and a left rear that has hair line cracks. Appears to be due to the stamping on backside of rim.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I have the FZ10's they are are a pretty strong and LIGHT wheel. If the dealer replaces all your wheels, see if you can get them. They will probably only replace that one wheel though.


----------

